# "Bouton du programmeur"



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2000)

Vous savez, le petitbouton à coté de celui de reinitialisation (en cas de plantage).
Je sais déjà que la plupart des fois quand l'ordi plante op peut appuyersur cee bouton et taper "G FINDER" pour "dégeler" le système.
J 'aimerais en savoir plus sur ce que l'on peut faire avec.......


----------



## Lonesome Boy (9 Juin 2000)

Le bouton du programmeur sert... aux programmeurs, justement. Cela leur permet de debogger leurs applications.
Si tu n'es pas programmeur, il ne te servira pas à grand chose: c'est très rare que tu te sortes d'un plantage avec "G FINDER" si les autres recours n'ont pas marché. Ce bouton sert aussi lors de la mise-à-jour des firmware.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2000)

Il existe aussi "MACbugs" qui permet de controler bon nombre de paramètre, on peut acceder à une forme de "BIOS" et ainsi faire des modifs très intéressantes en cas de plantage. C'est une altérnative au bouton programmeur plus complète (et plus complexe) qui lors de la pression du bouton lance un OS autre que le finder : "MACBUGS"


----------



## _gromit_ (10 Juin 2000)

Précisions sur le G FINDER !!

D'après mes connaissances, le bouton programmeur ne sert (sur les nouvelles machines) qu'à faire la mise-à-jour du firmware.

Pour utiliser le G FINDER, il faut faire la combinaison de touches Pomme (commande) avec la touche de démarrage sur le clavier.
Alors, apparaît un "prompt" où on tape "G FINDER" puis validez.


----------



## Lonesome Boy (11 Juin 2000)

Il faut quand même signaler que MACBugs se lance automatiquement à chaque plantage. Si on ne sait pas comment le quitter, on est obligé d'appuyer sur le bouton d'alim', ce qui n'est jamais très bon pour une machine. Ah, au fait: MACBugs communique directement avec le processeur en language machine. Il est donc réservé aux pros de la bidouille (ce qui n'est pas mon cas).


----------

